

Silicon Valley's 'Ultimate Exit': secession from the United States - sxp
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/22/4865626/silicon-valleys-ultimate-exit-secession-from-the-united-states-balaji-srinivasan

======
erikig
This was the topic of Prof. Balaji's talk during startup school and was one of
the more intriguing talks given by any of the speakers. He brought up the
point that failure to exit can often be considered as a vote of approval and
that this applies to many choices that we make whether it is in the
programming that you pick (or watching TV in itself) or supporting a
particular technology.

That said, the conclusion he drew regarding Silicon Valley and the US is not
one to be taken lightly.

------
NTDF9
Amazing bullcrap. It's hilarious to see the views of folks living in the
Silicon Valley echo chamber.

